# The AHB iPad app



## mr_wibble (11/11/13)

I like the way the emphasis is on new/unread posts - this is the way I read the forum via the web. On the normal website I wish I could click the "Latest Posts" heading and get a cross-forum list of everything new.

But WHY does it have to add "Sent from my iPad using Aussie Home Brewer" to every fricken post. I searched for an option to turn this off, AFAICT there isn't one. That's a show-stopper for me. And you try searching the forum for how to turn it off ... you can't search for "ipad app" because it finds that fricken text in every post. It beggers belief how someone through this was a good idea... :blink:

Maybe the forum should append the specs of each machine it sees to the bottom of every post.

Sent from a MicroBee 64 via CPM/80


----------



## Truman42 (11/11/13)

yes there is...When you reply to a post you have the option to turn off or change your signature. Its at the bottom of the reply to a post. If your keyboard is in the way click the 3 dots to the right of the twitter bird.


----------



## mr_wibble (11/11/13)

Truman said:


> yes there is...When you reply to a post you have the option to turn off or change your signature. Its at the bottom of the reply to a post. If your keyboard is in the way click the 3 dots to the right of the twitter bird.


Awesome, turned that blight off.

It should have been in fricken "Settings" though.


----------



## bum (11/11/13)

Mr Wibble said:


> On the normal website I wish I could click the "Latest Posts" heading and get a cross-forum list of everything new.


You can. Click the gray "View New" button up the top-right of the page. You may need to alter the settings in the box on the left of the next page so something "unread" or "new since my last visit" is selected. The options you choose will persist next time you use View New.

Thanks for trying to get rid of the "sent from" thingo. I wish more mobile users would follow suit.


----------



## Truman42 (11/11/13)

...

Thanks for trying to get rid of the "sent from" thingo. I wish more mobile users would follow suit.


Yeh me too. It's bloody annoying. ;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## Mardoo (12/11/13)

Oh my god, thanks for that! No more sig.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/11/13)

Sent from my anus using Magic


----------



## Truman42 (12/11/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Sent from my anus using Magic


ROLMAO...That is Fcuking gold...


----------

